# Blood Bowl Orcs team



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Heyhey,

I painted a number of BB teams for clients over the years (six or seven teams in total), but funnily enough I only had my own first proper game of Blood Bowl. Incidently, a bunch of plastic Orcs found themselves in my possession about half an hour later and I painted them for their first proper game this Thursday:



















Hope you like them, Sirs!


I think it's really time I think of a name now...


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

cool models..never ever seen a game of BB but they look like fun


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

fatmantis said:


> cool models..never ever seen a game of BB but they look like fun


I did once. when i was in the sunset village mall near auburn Washington. I feel like I'm saying I once saw a big foot or a passenger pigeon at this location but it's still played.


As for the models. . . I like the paint job but I feel the pose's of the model leave a bit to be desired for, I don't know there just not lighting me on fire. but as I said the painting is excellent.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

My LGC ran a league a few years back was good fun. Really nice work on the models


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice work yet again! :good:


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutely love blood bowl and have a massive soft spot for the models. These look excellent, the tone of orange is perfect aligned with the green of the skin. My only possible suggestion would be to make the black orc skin a tad darker, as while you can see it isn't as obvious at first glance. This is possibly a personal opinion though.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@fatmantis: Cheers. I've occasionally seen games of BB being played. It's got a devout following and of course it, along with Space Hulk, is said to be the best thing GW ever put out in terms of rules sets and I think they might be right.
@dragonkingofthestars: Thanks very much. Well, they essentially are monopose models. I'm really, really fond of early to mid-1990s GW Orks/Orcs. To me they are THE PROPER Orcs. But I can see them not catering to everybody's sensibilities. 
@Ratvan: Thanks. I think that the BB league is one of the prime examples for miniature gaming campaigns which often go nowhere. For how long did your league go on?
@Tawa: Cheers, thanks for commenting!
@alasdair: Thanks for your comment and the encouraging words!



Well, I had my first proper full game of BB last week! As to be expected I got battered (in several regards). My opponent's Wood Elves weren't quite finished, so I went up against the human team from the box. They scored a very fast touch-down. Fans were very enthusiastic, giving me an extra re-roll for the first half. The whole game took place in pouring rain which led to a few very slap-sticky sequences of people trying to snatch the slippery ball, but not getting a proper grip. 

The fans achtually were probably the most interesting thing about the game. They started out very enthusiastic, then I made a grave mistake: A human player wasa bit clumsy and hurt himsel, so three orcs tried to help him up in which course he got badly hurt. That happened twice. Fans interpreted that as fouls (which I can assure you they clearly weren't  ) and got very grumpy. After the second touchdown scored by the humans someone threw a rock at one of my players, knocking him out. Beginning of the second half there was a pitch invasion and my team got beaten up horribly. I wouldn't have taken BB fans for paragons of fair play, but it looks like they are. All said and done, as the dust settled and the second half actually started I had four guys standing upright, two on the group, the rest were dead or gravely injured. We played some more turns, the humans scored another touch-down and the game ended 3-0 for the humans.

Very interesting game, that BB. Twice I made the big mistake of trying to slip through close to the side lines. I think I'd enjoy the game more if it wasn't for that darned ball.  Orcs' armour vaule is amazing.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

@Sigur, the league ran for about 10 weeks and then we had a knockout style competition that ran for 2 weeks to crown the overall Cup Champion as well as league winner. We had about 16 players participating in the event which was fantastic with so many stand out moments (including my Catcher scoring the winning touchdown of the semi final cup game despite being reduced to agility 1 due to injuries and my Ogre being killed in the final game (which I lost) by a f#cking thrown goblin! I'm still bitter about that!)


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Ratvan said:


> [MENTION=26697]my Ogre being killed in the final game (which I lost) by a f#cking thrown goblin! I'm still bitter about that!)


Anyone would be dude. Its a thrown goblin.


----------

